# wisdom teeth out! finally!



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Make sure you eat soups and keep away from solid foods for a while while the sockets heal. 

Also keep away from straws as they might dislodge the blood clots necessary to heal the sockets. Otherwise, if they do dislodge, you will get dry socket. And that's worse than wisdom teeth removal. 

Rinse with salt water to keep infection at bay at least once a night (that's what I did).


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Be careful riding. For some people it makes the swelling really bad (I'm one of them - guess how I found out!). Do your rinses and yes keep away from straws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Be careful.  I had a very rough recovery and am still not back to 100%. I hope yours continues to be smooth sailing. Part of it depends on how 'tough' your surgery was. Easy surgery usually means an easy recovery, tough surgery where they had to do a lot of work and take a lot of bone is a longer, rougher recovery.


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

They woke you up during surgery on purpose? oh my gosh that would have really freaked me out! It sounds like you're doing good though, awesome


----------

